# 7 cách giảm căng thẳng, stress đơn giản hiệu quả



## Gpharmacy (9 Tháng chín 2021)

7 cách giảm căng thẳng, stress đơn giản hiệu quả​
Stress hay còn được biết đến là tình trạng căng thẳng trong cảm xúc. Đây là tình trạng đang ngày càng gia tăng trong một xã hội hiện đại đầy những áp lực cuộc sống. Nó gây ảnh hưởng không nhỏ đến sức khỏe thể chất cũng như chất lượng cuộc sống của bạn. Vậy đâu là cách giảm stress hiệu quả, đơn giản mà bạn có thể áp dụng ngay tại nhà? Cùng Gpharmacy tìm hiểu 20 cách giảm căng thẳng, stress đơn giản hiệu quả trong bài viết này nhé!
Stress là gì?​Stress là một khái niệm đa hình hay còn gọi là căng thẳng thần kinh, là phản ứng của cơ thể trước bất cứ một yêu cầu, áp lực hay bất cứ yếu tố nào. Tác động đến sự tồn tại lành mạnh của con người cả về thể chất lẫn tinh thần.
Stress được hình thành do những trải nghiệm ở nhiều khía cạnh khác nhau. Nó trong môi trường sống: ở trường, ở nhà, nơi công sở và thậm chí cả trong các hoạt động thể dục thể thao cũng có stress.
Tại sao chúng ta bị stress?​– Do thể chất: những người hay bị đau ốm, ăn uống thiếu chất dinh dưỡng hoặc do cơ thể có sự thay đổi,…
– Do môi trường: cách giảm căng thẳng hiệu quả là bạn phải bảo vệ cơ thể khỏi các tác động bên ngoài. Do thời tiết, khói bụi, ô nhiễm, tiếng ồn, giao thông… sẽ khiến nhiều người bị stress ở mức độ nhẹ.
– Suy nghĩ nội tâm: những suy nghĩ tiêu cực sẽ gây ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến tâm lý và gây ra stress căng thẳng.
– Các mối quan hệ xã hội: những căng thẳng từ các mối quan hệ xã hội, cũng như áp lực của công việc, vấn đề tài chính, mâu thuẫn, gia đình, con cái,… cũng là những nguyên nhân khiến nhiều người bị stress.
Cách giảm căng thẳng, stress đơn giản hiệu quả​Khi bị căng thẳng, cơ thể sẽ giải phóng hormone làm tăng nhịp tim, huyết áp... Thậm chí, stress còn có thể gây nhức đầu, căng cơ, đau ngực, đau bụng, đi tiểu thường xuyên, mất ham muốn tình dục, khô miệng, cảm lạnh thường xuyên, khó ngủ…

Khi gặp tình trạng này, bạn có thể thử những biện pháp khắc phục tự nhiên đơn giản mà hiệu quả dưới đây:


Ginkgo gold An Hưng​
Với chiết xuất từ Cao việt quất và nhiều vitamin, khoáng chất khác, Ginkgo Gold An Hưng là thực phẩm chức năng giúp cải thiện trí nhớ và tăng chức năng tuần hoàn não, loại trừ gốc tự do + mảng bám thành mạch và cục máu đông, giảm căng thẳng stress, phòng ngừa tai biến.
2.Trà hoa cúc​Hoa cúc giúp làm giảm căng thẳng, có tác dụng an thần trên hệ thần kinh trung ương. Để pha một tách trà hoa cúc, bạn có thể thêm 2 muỗng cà phê hoa cúc khô vào một cốc nước nóng, ngâm trong 10 phút. Thêm mật ong để tạo thêm hương vị. Uống trà hoa cúc hai lần một ngày là cách để ngừa căng thẳng và giảm stress.

3.Vitamin B​Vitamin B có thể cải thiện tâm trạng và giảm căng thẳng. Có 8 loại vitamin B là B1, B2, B3, B5, B6, B7, B9 và B12 giúp hệ thần kinh hoạt động tốt hơn. Các thực phẩm giàu vitamin B như: Các loại đậu, đậu Hà Lan, lạc, rau chân vịt, cải xoăn, ngũ cốc nguyên hạt, bơ, khoai tây, trứng và các sản phẩm từ sữa.
4.Muối Epsom​Dùng muối Epsom là một cách đơn giản để giúp bạn bình tĩnh trở lại khi bị căng thẳng. Nó có chứa magie sulfat cao, giúp tăng cường tâm trạng ngay lập tức. Cho một cốc muối Epsom vào bồn tắm, ngâm mình trong nước này trong 20 phút. Lặp lại cách này 2 hoặc 3 lần một tuần.

5.Trà xanh​Trà xanh chứa polyphenol, catechin giúp làm giảm căng thẳng, khiến cơ thể thư giãn, cải thiện sự tỉnh táo và tập trung tinh thần. Thêm 2 thìa cà phê lá chè xanh vào một cốc nước sôi, ngâm trong 5 phút. Lọc và thêm mật ong vào nước. Uống hỗn hợp trà xanh mật ong ba lần một ngày để loại bỏ stress.
6.Uống trà thảo mộc​Trà thảo mộc chứa thành phần giàu L-theanine. Đây là loại axit amin có khả năng hạn chế căng thẳng, xoa dịu tinh thần và củng cố hệ miễn dịch. Do đó, trà thảo mộc được xem là phương thuốc giải tỏa áp lực, là cách giảm stress vô cùng đơn giản và tiết kiệm. Tùy vào nhu cầu, sở thích và tình trạng của bản thân, bạn có thể lựa chọn một trong các loại trà thảo mộc sau:
- Trà bạc hà giúp giãn cơ tự nhiên, phòng tránh căng thẳng và nâng cao hệ miễn dịch.
- Trà xanh giúp chống căng thẳng, ức chế quá trình lão hóa và hỗ trợ điều trị trầm cảm, rối loạn lo âu.
- Trà hoa cúc giúp kháng viêm, chữa mất ngủ, xoa dịu tinh thần và cải thiện các vấn đề về dạ dày.
- Trà lạc tiên giúp xua tan muộn phiền, làm dịu tâm trí và kiểm soát các triệu chứng trầm cảm trong giai đoạn mãn kinh.
- Trà tía tô cải thiện tâm trạng, làm dịu căng thẳng, hạn chế cảm giác lo âu, kích động, hồi hộp, tăng cường trí nhớ và điều trị trầm cảm.
- Trà hoa hồng giúp ngủ ngon, thư giãn tinh thần và cải thiện tình trạng lo âu, căng thẳng.

7.Hạt bí​

Hạt bí ngô là một nguồn cung cấp kali tuyệt vời, giúp điều chỉnh cân bằng điện giải và quản lý huyết áp. Ăn thực phẩm giàu kali, chẳng hạn như hạt bí ngô hoặc chuối, có thể giúp giảm các triệu chứng căng thẳng và lo lắng.
Hạt bí ngô cũng là một nguồn cung cấp kẽm khoáng chất dồi dào. Một nghiên cứu được thực hiện trên 100 nữ sinh trung học cho thấy thiếu kẽm có thể ảnh hưởng tiêu cực đến tâm trạng.
Kẽm cần thiết cho sự phát triển của não bộ và thần kinh. Nơi lưu trữ kẽm lớn nhất trong cơ thể là ở các vùng não liên quan đến cảm xúc.
Hy vọng những chia sẻ  trên về cách giảm căng thẳng, stress đơn giản hiệu quả từ Gpharmacy giúp bạn lấy lại cân bằng cho bản thân và vượt qua căng thẳng hiệu quả. Chúc bạn có một cuộc sống tinh thần luôn vui tươi và đủ đầy!


----------

